# Agressive Werbung - Kein Wunder



## wazi (21 April 2004)

Diese Meldung stammt von pressetext.austria

Deutsche Unternehmen steigern Werbeausgaben
Telekom-Branche investiert deutlich mehr


Hamburg (pte, 14. Apr 2004 14:10) - Die Bruttowerbeinvestitionen in den klassischen Medien in Deutschland sind im ersten Quartal 2004 um 270 Mio. Euro auf 4,14 Mrd. Euro angestiegen, was einem Plus um sieben Prozent entspricht. Das hat die Bruttowerbestatistik der Nielsen Media Research GmbH ergeben. Ludger Vornhusen, Geschäftsführer von Nielsen, schränkte aber ein, dass das schon aus den Prognosen absehbar gewesen sei, zumal das Jahr 2003 besonders schwach gewesen sei. 

Das Wachstum im ersten Quartal wurde durch einzelne Märkte geprägt. Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren, in denen die Werbeausgaben kontinuierlich reduziert wurden, wurde in der Telekommunikationsbranche dieses Jahr um 76 Mio. Euro mehr als im Vorjahr in Werbung investiert. Gleiches gilt für den Bereich Finanzen, in dem die Investitionen um knapp 67 Mio. Euro stiegen. Die Werbeinvestitionen der aggressiven Handelsorganisationen blieben hoch, besonders die Discounter legten zu mit einem Plus von mehr als 32 Mio. Euro. Die Werbeaufwendungen der Medien selbst stiegen um 45 Mio. Euro an. Die Werbeausgaben in der Touristik-Branche wuchsen um 20 Mio. Euro. 

Sinkende Werbeaufwendungen waren in der Automobilbranche zu verzeichnen - mit einem Rückgang um 1,8% auf 410 Mio. Euro. Auch die Branche Pharmazie sparte bei der Publikumswerbung und senkte ihre Werbeinvestitionen um 9,9% auf 144 Mio. Euro. 

Die Verteilung der Bruttowerbeinvestitionen auf die einzelnen Mediengattungen war dabei folgendermaßen: Die Fernsehwirtschaft verbuchte ein 6,8%iges Wachstum auf 1,7 Mrd. Euro und erzielte damit die höchsten Werbeumsätze in den klassischen Medien. Die Werbeeinnahmen der Tageszeitungen wuchsen um 12,6% auf 1,1 Mrd. Euro. Die Werbeinvestitionen bei Publikumszeitschriften stiegen um 4,2% auf 881 Mio. Euro. Das Medium Radio konnte Werbeaufwendungen von 220 Mio. Euro und somit eine Steigerung von 0,5% im Vergleich zum Vorjahr erzielen. Die Werbeeinnahmen des Medium Plakat erzielten ein Wachstum von 2,6% auf 121 Mio. Euro und Fachzeitschriften eine Steigerung von 0,3% auf 107 Mio. Euro. (Ende)

Kein Wunder, daß das Werbe-Geballere immer mehr zunimmt :x
Na denn ProstMahlzeit

Gruß wazi 8)


----------



## stieglitz (21 April 2004)

@wazi
Ich glaube du verteufelst die Werbung generell.

In unserem Wirtschaftssystem ist Werbung notwendig.
Steigende Werbemassnahmen deuten auf ein Ansteigen der Konjunktur hin.
Ohne Werbung ist ein Produkt unbekannt und niemand kauft es.

Kein Verkauf - kein Umsatz - kein Ertrag - Firma Pleite - Angestellte arbeitslos !

Ich habe nur etwas gegen unseriöse Werbung, wie es bei Spam in der
Regel der Fall ist.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## wazi (22 April 2004)

@stieglitz

>>>@wazi 
Ich glaube du verteufelst die Werbung generell. <<<

In der heutzutage praktizierten agressiven und grenzenlosen Form ja, ganz eindeutig!!!  :x  :x
Da wird in ständig zunehmender Heftigkeit mit Spy- und Trackingmodulen  im Hintergrund auf dem PC gewerkelt, die PC-Nutzung vermessen, per Telefon, Fax, E-Mail, Post, Internet, SMS,TV, Radio,.....usw., ein ständiges Werbe-Trommelfeuer abgeschoßen. Insbesondere am PC werden jegliche Grenzen des Anstandes, der Rücksichtnahme auf fremdes Eigentum und Privatsphäre gnadenlos durchbrochen und wie in diversen Äußerungen der Werbe-Industrie nachlesbar ist, spielt das auch keine Rolle.

Es gibt nur noch sehr wenige Ansätze, die hier versuchen, rudimentär einen anderen Weg zu gehen. Das sind aber wirklich nur sehr wenige, die im Mainstream untergehen.

>>>In unserem Wirtschaftssystem ist Werbung notwendig. 
Steigende Werbemassnahmen deuten auf ein Ansteigen der Konjunktur hin. 
Ohne Werbung ist ein Produkt unbekannt und niemand kauft es. <<<

Werbung ist irgendwann früher hilfreich GEWESEN, heute ist es ein alles erschlagender :? Terror :? geworden :? und steigende Werbemaßnahmen deuten mit Sicherheit NICHT auf eine anziehende Konjunktur hin. Wenn ich mir die derzeitige Lage ansehe, wird in D mehr und mehr kaputtmanipuliert als sinnvoll "zum Erblühen" gebracht.
Die guten Ansätze sind leider viel zu wenig.

Gruß wazi 8)


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2004)

In der Diskussion vermisse ich eine  etwas differenziertere Betrachtungsweise was Werbung überhaupt ist:

Grundsätzlich gibt es verschiedene  Arten von Werbung, bei denen die Grenzen zugegebenermaßen fließend sind:

Grob läßt sich aber folgende Einteilung erkennen:

1. Werbung für neue bisher unbekannte Produkte, die nützlich sind (ist natürlich Ansichtssache) 
2. Werbung für neue Produkte, bei den der Nutzen mehr als zweifelhaft ist (dito) 
3. Werbung, die einzig und allein dem Kampf um Marktanteile dient.

zu 1 und 2. Ob nun nützlich oder nicht, bei dieser Werbung zieht das Argument halbwegs: 


			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> In unserem Wirtschaftssystem ist Werbung notwendig.
> Steigende Werbemassnahmen deuten auf ein Ansteigen der Konjunktur hin.
> Ohne Werbung ist ein Produkt unbekannt und niemand kauft es.



dies ist aber (und das läßt sich durch einen mehr als anstrengenden Abend im Privat-TV) nachvollziehen
bei der überwiegenden Anzahl der Werbespots nicht die Bohne  der Fall. Hier handelt fast
 ausschließlich um Marktanteilsverteilungkampagnen. Ob für ein Waschmittel XY ode XY geworben wird 
da ändert am Gesamtumsatz nichts , deswegen wird kein Kilo Waschpulver mehr gekauft. 

Im Gegenteil, diese Werbung ist für den Verbraucher alles andere als erfreulich ,
 weil er nämlich über den Kaufpreis diese Werbung finanzieren muß. Profitieren tun einzig und
 allein die Marketingunternehmen , die aber nichts produktives erbringen sondern nur als
 Mitesser  den Preis in die Höhe treiben.

Daß diese diese tibetanische Gebetsmühle "Ohne  Werbung kein Wohlstand" kräftig nudeln,
dürfte daher wohl mehr als selbstverständlich sein.

Warum wohl sind gerade im Alltagskonsumgüterbereich die NoName Produkte so erheblich 
preiswerter  als die beworbenen "Marken" Produkte , (obwohl die in der Mehrzahl 
aus derselben Produktion stammen)  

cp


----------



## wazi (22 April 2004)

@ Captain Picard

>>>Grundsätzlich gibt es verschiedene Arten von Werbung, bei denen die Grenzen zugegebenermaßen fließend sind: 

Grob läßt sich aber folgende Einteilung erkennen: 

1. Werbung für neue bisher unbekannte Produkte, die nützlich sind (ist natürlich Ansichtssache) 
2. Werbung für neue Produkte, bei den der Nutzen mehr als zweifelhaft ist (dito) 
3. Werbung, die einzig und allein dem Kampf um Marktanteile dient. <<<

Zu 1 würde ich es eher so ausdrücken: "Werbung, die informativ und aufklärend nützlich ist" und das ist bestimmt keine Werberei, die  sich Spyware und sonstiger Schweinereien bedient, sondern die Grenzen des Anstandes, der Höflichkeit und des Eigentums respektiert und einhält. Und nicht alles zutrommelt, wie besonders bei Punkt 3 der Fall. Die Werbeart des 3. Punktes eignet sich nur zum sofortigen Verschrotten. Und Werbung unter 2. ist auch nichts. :abgelehnt:

>>>stieglitz hat folgendes geschrieben:: 
In unserem Wirtschaftssystem ist Werbung notwendig. 
Steigende Werbemassnahmen deuten auf ein Ansteigen der Konjunktur hin. 
Ohne Werbung ist ein Produkt unbekannt und niemand kauft es. 

Captain Picard hat folgendes geschrieben:
dies ist aber (und das läßt sich durch einen mehr als anstrengenden Abend im Privat-TV) nachvollziehen 
bei der überwiegenden Anzahl der Werbespots nicht die Bohne der Fall. Hier handelt fast 
ausschließlich um Marktanteilsverteilungkampagnen. Ob für ein Waschmittel XY ode XY geworben wird 
da ändert am Gesamtumsatz nichts , deswegen wird kein Kilo Waschpulver mehr gekauft. 

Im Gegenteil, diese Werbung ist für den Verbraucher alles andere als erfreulich , 
weil er nämlich über den Kaufpreis diese Werbung finanzieren muß. Profitieren tun einzig und 
allein die Marketingunternehmen , die aber nichts produktives erbringen sondern nur als 
Mitesser den Preis in die Höhe treiben. 

Daß diese diese tibetanische Gebetsmühle "Ohne Werbung kein Wohlstand" kräftig nudeln, 
dürfte daher wohl mehr als selbstverständlich sein. 

Warum wohl sind gerade im Alltagskonsumgüterbereich die NoName Produkte so erheblich 
preiswerter als die beworbenen "Marken" Produkte , (obwohl die in der Mehrzahl 
aus derselben Produktion stammen) 

cp<<<

Das ist der Horror dabei, daß ich beim Kauf von Markenprodukten diese sinnlosen Werbe-Banausen mitfinanzieren müßte :x was ich lieber erst garnicht anfange. Gibt ja die von CP genannten Alternativen  

Der Werbe-Terrorismus ist einfach überbordend, wie auch aus einer (von mehreren) neueren Studie hervorgeht und ich selbst genauso empfinde. Zitat:

Miami (pte, 14. Apr 2004 10:45) - Die Wirkung von Werbung beim Konsumenten nimmt immer mehr ab, während gleichzeitig der Ärger über die Aufdringlichkeit steigt. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommt eine Konsumentenumfrage des Marktforschers Yankelovich Partners. Wie die New York Times (NYT) berichtet, hat Yankelovich-Präsident J. Walker Smith im Vorfeld der heute, Mittwoch, in Miami beginnenden Konferenz der American Association of Advertising Agencies (AAAA) einige Details der Studie präsentiert.

"Die Menschen verbindet eine Hassliebe mit der Werbung", bringt es Smith auf den Punkt. Anhand der Studie sei aber festzustellen, dass diese Beziehung immer mehr in Richtung des Hasses kippt. Die zunehmende Aufdringlichkeit und Menge an Werbung beeinträchtige auch die Werbewirkung. So geben 54 Prozent der Befragten an, den Kauf von Produkten zu meiden, die sie mit Werbung und Marketing überhäufen. 60 Prozent sagen, dass ihre Meinung von Werbung "sehr viel negativer ist als noch vor ein paar Jahren". Über 60 Prozent meinen, dass die Menge an Werbe- und Marketingsendungen "außer Kontrolle" ist und sie "dauerhaft mit zu viel (Werbung) bombardiert werden". Ein Drittel würde sogar eine geringe Absenkung ihres Lebensstandards in Kauf nehmen, um in "einer Gesellschaft ohne Marketing und Werbung zu leben".

Zitatende.

Ich jedenfalls will mit dem üblichen Mainstream-Werbeterror nichts mehr zu tun haben und habe durch rigoroses Abwehren unter Hinnahme vom einen oder anderen freiwilligen Verzicht (z.B. TV) eine bessere Lebensqualität erreicht. Damit zähle ich zum letztgenannten Drittel. Es ist wirklich schön, einen Film ohne Werbe-Terror zu genießen, kann ich euch versichern  

Gruß wazi


----------

